# Hunters



## big d (Apr 1, 2015)

Who wants to go hunt in okla with me?got my own land plus know everybody in 5 states I live in Arkansas but born in raised in Oklahoma!


----------



## bigforkpete (Mar 25, 2014)

What part of the state r u from?


----------



## big d (Apr 1, 2015)

Eastern okla panola wilburton son lives in Midwest city


----------



## bigforkpete (Mar 25, 2014)

I`m in Mena area
when ya goin how long ya stayin


----------

